# Konvertierung von "xfs" zu "ext2"[closed

## ACE2xxx

Habe Probleme mit mit meiner root partition.

Möchte das Dateisystem von XFS zu Ext2 konvertiern.

Oder 

KAnn mir jemand sagen wie ich gentoo auch mit XFS partition zum laufen bringen kann.

MFG

ACELast edited by ACE2xxx on Tue May 10, 2005 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## new_nOOb

xfs im kernel aktivieren  :Smile: 

----------

## ACE2xxx

Wow Wie????

Thx MfG

ACE

----------

## new_nOOb

schonmal nen kernel kompeliert? im menüpunkt filesystem

----------

## ACE2xxx

ok, ja schon, jetzt klingelts, aber....soll ich jetzt nochmal den kernel konfigurieren und nochmal installieren? oder geht es anders?

MFG ACE

PS.: wie kann ich den Text aus der Shell einfach kopieren und hier als Fehlerbeschreibung einfügen, so dass ich es nicht alles abzutippen habe! wäre hilfreich, danke schon mal!

----------

## new_nOOb

wähle es als modul aus dann make modules modules_install 

dann mit modprobe

console ? strg+ c oder in putty strg +shift +c

probier mal bissel bin auch noch anfänger

----------

## ACE2xxx

Wo kann ich das als modul auswählen????

Nicht etwa mit ... 

```
nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

MfG

ACE

----------

## new_nOOb

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## ACE2xxx

Die xfs unterstützung ist schon im kernel mit drin

MfG

ACE

----------

## new_nOOb

benutzt du diesen kernel auch? was geht denn dann nicht? mountet er nicht ? oder nur nicht automatisch ? ging es noch nie? rück mal ein paar mehr informationen rüber sonst ist hilfe schwer...

----------

## ACE2xxx

also! ich kann dir doch nicht alles sagen, ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem liegt! wenn du was bestimtes wissen willst, dann frag ruhig, ich kopiere dann schön fleißig alles hier rein! :Wink:  also....

es lief noch nie, ist ja erst der Beginn des Systems!

so das ist was ich nach dem Booten bekomme....

```

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts...

* Starting devfsd...

/sbin/rc:line271: /sbin/devfsd:no such file or directory

* Activating (possible) swap...

* Remounting root filesystem read-only (if necessary)...

* Checking root filesystem...

fsck: fsck.xfs: not found

fsk: error 2 while executing fsk.xfs for /dev/ROOT

* Remounting root filesystem read/write...

* Setting hostname to  "Hostname"

*Calculating module depenencies...

*Checking all filesystems...

fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/boot

/dev/boot:

The superblock could not be read or doesnot disribe correct ext2 filesystem.

If the devise is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (And not swap or ufs or something else) , then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternative superblock:

E2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed

```

Wenn ich e2fsck -b 8193 <device> ausführe, sagt er kennt festplatte nicht (ich gebe immer anstatt <device> /dev/hdd1 ein)

Ist das richtig???   HELP!!!

Danke im voraus, ich wäre für kleine oder auch große tips sehr dankbar

MfG

ACE

----------

## new_nOOb

mach mal ein emerge xfsprogs

und dann was ist /dev/boot ?? schau mal deine fstab an

das dürfe es dann gewesen sein

edit:

arg /dev/root steht ja auch noch da .. lies bitte die anleitung mal genau was in die fstab gehört die scheint ja noch komplett original zu sein  :Smile: 

edit2: wenn das sys nicht läuft.. starte von cd und editiere dann die fstab auf der platte mit den richtigen angaben für die fesplatten

----------

## ACE2xxx

also, das system scheint jetzt on zu sein! bin als root angemeldet und habe auch schon neue user erstellt! 

soweit so gut!

komme aber nicht online irgend wie!

kann also nix emergen! :Sad: 

also, eher ich weiß nicht, wie ich meine Netzwerkeinstellungen vornehmen kann wenn ich von der Festplatte gestartet habe!

Kann zwar ADSL-SETUP ausführen, jedoch komme nicht online, weil keine IP, "net-setup eth0" funktioniert auch nicht, weiß nitt wieso!?!?!?!?!?

MFG ACE

----------

## ACE2xxx

also wenn ich es damit versuche greift er trotzdem auf einen Haufen FTP server zu und alle sind halt off, weil nix internet!

```
emerge livecd-tools
```

MFG ACE

kann ich es nicht irgend wie ohne emerge installieren?

----------

## Deever

Du solltest dir *dringendst* einmal das Manual zu Gemüte führen, dein Gentoo-Exkurs wird sonst scheitern! Ein gewisses logisches Denken außerdem kann helfen, solche völlig sinnbefreiten Einträge wie "/dev/BOOT" etc. stehen zu lassen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## ACE2xxx

ähm, das manual habe ich nicht nur einmal durchgelesen! also... und ausserdem habe ich meine läääängst gefixt!!!! sodass da schon xlange nicht mehr "/dev/BOOT" steht!!! ist übrigens "/dev/hd0,0"  oder "hdd1" kannst dir aussuchen!

im momment komme ich einfach nicht online, auch wenn ich mir manuell eine IP zuteile!!!!

und ausserdem lädt mein agpgart modul nicht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer!

MFG ACE

----------

## Anarcho

also /dev/hd0,0 gibt es auch nicht. Ich hoffe stark das du da etwas wie /dev/hda1 stehen hast!

Zu deinem Problem mit dem online gehen:

Hast du nen router oder willst du dich nun direkt per DSL einwählen?

----------

## ACE2xxx

habe dsl ohne router!

so meine fstab sieht gut aus da hat er jetzt nur noch Probleme mit fsck, kann nämlich die Partitionen nicht checken, weil irgendwelche Dateinen nicht vorhanden sind! "fsck.xfs" und "fsck.ext2"!!!! sollte aber stimmen!!!! :Mad: 

Also, adsl-setup funktioniert und direkt nach dem einrichten connectet er zwar für ein paar sekunden, jedoch wenn ich emerge mache oder adsl-statu, dann bekomme ich die Meldung dass ich odffline wäre, also destenation(Server) not reaceble!!!

wenn ich wie gesagt mir eine IP manuell vergebe, dann funktioniert das auch nicht, und net-setup klappt auch nicht, weil nix installiert auf dem System! und wenn ich emerge-livecd-tools mache.......naja schon klar....kein inet!!! :Sad: 

gibts da andere möglichkeiten?????

danke schon mal.....

MFG ACE

----------

## Anarcho

Und wie bist du dann mit der liveCD ins internet gekommen? Wohl auch mit adsl-setup.

Hast du denn auch support für ppp im Kernel?

Hast du eth0 eine feste IP gegeben (egal welche)?

Dann mal adsl-start probieren bzw.  /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start

----------

## ACE2xxx

live CD! einfach mit net-setup eth0 konfiguriert dann adsl eingerichtet und adsl-start! fenito!!! :Wink: 

und na ja alles im Kernel aktiviert und feste IP...ich habe zumindest "UP" durch "IP usw..." erstetzt.

so...wenn ich jetzt 

```
/etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start
```

Ausführe, dann.............sagt er mir auf einmal, dass mein system Read only ist!!! Normal!! kann auch keine config datei in der root ändern! :Sad: 

was geht?

MFG ACE

PS.: neuer Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335402.html

----------

## ACE2xxx

Mod-edit: Folgendes Posts von diesem Thread losgelöst und hier wieder angehangen. Bitte nicht 2 Threads zu je 2 Themen! --slick

das ist das einzige im momment, neben der Fehlermeldung, "Filesystem couldnt be fixed"

sowas....:

```

* Activating root filesystem read-only (if necessary)

* CHecking root filesystem...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdd3

/dev/hdd3:

The superblock could not be read or doesnot disribe correct ext2 filesystem. 

If the devise is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (And not swap or ufs or something else) , 

then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternative superblock: 

           e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed : (

root PW......

```

MFG ACE

----------

## kronk2002de

Kann es sein, das Du ein udev System gebaut hast und devfs völlig rausgeschmissen?

Er erkennt ganz einfach Deine Platte respektive die Partitionen nicht!

----------

## oscarwild

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> 4.mein PW
> 
> 5.mein PW

 

Es wäre schön, wenn Du die dazugehörigen Fragen auch noch mit reingeschrieben hättest. Aber sollte unter 4 und 5 nicht User/Passwort stehen, statt zwei mal das Passwort?

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Filesystem couldn't be fixed : ( 
> 
> 

 

Jo, das klingt nach devfs...

----------

## slick

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> das ist das einzige im momment, neben der Fehlermeldung, "Filesystem couldnt be fixed"

 

siehe hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335400.html

----------

